# How do you carry/store your tools/gadgets?



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm looking for a better method of carrying my tools. Currently I just use a couple of ziplock bags to separate items. As you can imagine, they don't last long and still bounce around quite a bit in my framebag. A few other items I carry are AA external charger - I put that loose in the top compartment of my Osprey. I also put my helmet light in there too, sometimes I remember to wrap it in a sock.

I'd really like to hear what others do to secure the heavier small items when they ride. It also serves to protect the items from each other. As always, pictures help. Thanks.


----------



## Andyha (Feb 15, 2013)

monkiiwedge | Free Parable Design ltd.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I got an approx 8"x 4"x 2.5" square mesh bag for tools, then managed to stumble onto some little rubberized washable zippered bags for produce.... I put flashlight & bats in one since it seems fairly water resistant, and other little bits and pieces in the others, and those also go into the mesh bag. So far so good.


----------



## Uncle Knobby (Jan 8, 2013)

Andyha said:


> monkiiwedge | Free Parable Design ltd.


Any US dealers for them, or direct order only? The dealer they list looks closed. Thanks!


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

ziplock bags like you


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

I put them all into this pouch: - On-Sight Equipment

And then put that pouch in my frame bag. A cheap / easy solution to keeping your sharp and hard tools away from more delicate things in the same space is to put the tools onto a nice thick rag, and roll up the rag, and hold it together with an elastic band (might break) or velcro strap (much better but less likely to be in your kitchen). This rag then doubles as something you can use to wipe away grit or whatever.


----------



## Andyha (Feb 15, 2013)

I posted on their FB page hopefully someone from the shop will reply to you Uncle Knobby


----------



## Uncle Knobby (Jan 8, 2013)

Andyha said:


> I posted on their FB page hopefully someone from the shop will reply to you Uncle Knobby


Thank you!


----------



## CycleMiles (Mar 3, 2013)

Uncle Knobby said:


> Any US dealers for them, or direct order only? The dealer they list looks closed. Thanks!


Hi

Welcome to Cyclemiles.co.uk is the European Importer (that's me, based in the U.K.) for the monkii range of bike accessories. If you'd like any more information about the monkii range, in particular the monkii wedge, then please contact me. I can tell you more about the monkii wedge tool roll + send you some pics of it. The monkii wedge costs about $28.00 + $8.00 shipping.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

OK, got some pics for ya plus a little more info...
Stansport Travel Cube 6"x8" with random stuff in it (like inhaler, sunscreen, bug dope, patch kit, tire levers, wrenches, extra shoelace, spoke wrench, etc etc etc)









BlueAvocado "snack bag" for putting things like flashlight + extra bats in, or little bits I don't want escaping the mesh. Probably not 100% waterproof but good enough for inside my Camelbak + inside the mesh bag.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

Stuff sacks. Tools get stored in a stuff sack and into a top tube bag attached at the seatpost end. Chargers, spare batteries etc go into ziplocks for organization and then into a stuff sack that gets thrown into the frame bag.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a Topeak Aircore backpack which has what they call a “gear core” that clips into the main compartment. Its pretty large, probably 12” X 8” and has a ton of pockets for all manner of tools on both the front and back sides (in addition to tools, I also put my first aid kit n one of the larger pockets). Still leaves room inside the backpack for other items, though when the gear core is really packed and the bladder is full, its not a lot of extra space. Typically I carry my rain jacket in the bottom of the pack, the gear core and water bladder and that’s about it. If I need to shed any layers, there is still room in the pack for that. But that’s enough weight for me on my back. 

I also like that I can pull out the gear core and hang it on a tree if working on something. All the tools are then handy and visible. 

For winter day riding, I put my tools in my seat pack, leave the gear core at home, and take this pack for bulkier jackets I might need to shed. 

I’m pretty happy with the design and weight of this pack, but wish it was made of more durable material. It also has a rain cover and a nice stretchy helmet carrying mesh thingy that can be used to carry items that wouldn’t fit in the pack by essentially strapping them to the exterior.


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

My tools all go in the small side pocket of my frame pack. It's small enough that things don't really have room to shake around too much. The pump (Topeak Road Morph) goes in the bottom of the main pocket of the frame pack. A spare tube also fits in there.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

My kids and I just started making some cuben fiber stuff sacks from a kit provided by YAMA Mountain Gear. This fabric is really cool -- very light and tough and fun to work with (no sewing required).

This kit will turn out several sacks of varying sizes, for $29. They close via drawstring and barrel lock.

http://www.yamamountaingear.com/diy/cuben-fiber-stuff-sacks


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

A finished stuff sack:


----------



## chongoman (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey, John
I use a couple Eagle Creek zip sacks. They are over priced, but are well constructed and last for a long time. I've been using them to carry tools, first aid, and food for on day rides for years, and have started using them for bike packing recently. REI usually has these in stock in many different sizes.
Pack-It Sac - Packing Sacks and Travel Organizers | Eagle Creek


----------



## Benajah (Jan 10, 2013)

Not sure I get the ziplock bag being not durable thing. I find them to be crazy durable. I am 36 years old and have been using the same ziplock bag to carry my "odds and ends" since I was 16 (oh God that can't be twenty years can it? I can't be that old.) or so for backpacking, bikepacking, anything out in the woods. Bag won't die.
I am firmly convinced that a package of ziplock bags is the absolute best value for your money you can get in this economy. It's like what, 3 bucks for 25 bags?


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

this is what i have

Stanley 17-Compartment Small Parts Storage Organizer-014026R at The Home Depot

sorry just read the thread title without fully reading through the OP and thought generally speaking STORAGE OF TOOLS and GADGETS and not realizing OP meant to carry these items during a ride.. lol...


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Benajah said:


> Not sure I get the ziplock bag being not durable thing. I find them to be crazy durable. I am 36 years old and have been using the same ziplock bag to carry my "odds and ends" since I was 16 (oh God that can't be twenty years can it? I can't be that old.) or so for backpacking, bikepacking, anything out in the woods. Bag won't die.
> I am firmly convinced that a package of ziplock bags is the absolute best value for your money you can get in this economy. It's like what, 3 bucks for 25 bags?


That's one tough Ziplock you have there!! Mine are lucky to last more than 2 rides before developing holes. They do work well for food & softer items, just not tools in my experience. Perhaps our desert southwest climate encourages their destruction as well.

There are some really nice storage options posted above, thanks for all the ideas. Keep 'em coming. One of my riding buddy's uses that thin sheeted foam (the stuff that's used in lieu of bubble wrap) to encase the item, essentially making a holster for it, then wrapping it either with a rubber band or tape. Then stack them all together inside a pouch to reduce the clatter.


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

I like old thomson seatpost/stem bags. They work pretty well.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

The traditional way to store tools and such for travel is a roll-up pouch. You can buy one, or make your own.

Here's one example:


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

The Osprey Zealot and new Raptor/Raven packs come with a removable, roll-up tool pouch. The tool pouch is located in it's own zippered compartment at the bottom of the pack (Raptor/Raven 6 has tool pouch in main compartment) to make access easy and keep the weight low in the pack. The fold out flap also makes a nice platform for working on small parts in the dirt or sand.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

eugenemtbing said:


> My kids and I just started making some cuben fiber stuff sacks from a kit provided by YAMA Mountain Gear. This fabric is really cool -- very light and tough and fun to work with (no sewing required).
> 
> This kit will turn out several sacks of varying sizes, for $29. They close via drawstring and barrel lock.
> 
> Cuben Fiber Stuff Sacks


I think I just figured out what to do with the leftover materials I have  Thanks!


----------



## CEO Alex (Oct 20, 2012)

Maletines | Totto

I learned of Totto after my last trip to Colombia. I was very impressed by their line of backpacks, so I picked one up. It has a compartment for tools.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

ospreypacks said:


> View attachment 778698
> The Osprey Zealot and new Raptor/Raven packs come with a removable, roll-up tool pouch. The tool pouch is located in it's own zippered compartment at the bottom of the pack (Raptor/Raven 6 has tool pouch in main compartment) to make access easy and keep the weight low in the pack. The fold out flap also makes a nice platform for working on small parts in the dirt or sand.


I just picked up a 2012 Raptor 18 that did not feature this tool pouch. I wonder if they sell them separately? I looked on their site, and couldn't find anything.


----------

